

Pulsar: Concurrent framework for Python - rbanffy
http://pythonhosted.org/pulsar/index.html

======
Gonzih
Ha, funny but there is concurrency library (actors, CSP) for Clojure with the
same name.
[http://puniverse.github.io/pulsar/](http://puniverse.github.io/pulsar/)

------
RussianCow
Finally a concurrency framework that works with Python 3! I will definitely
have to check this out, because Twisted is the only thing preventing me from
switching (and Gevent doesn't support it either).

~~~
joshz
What about concurrent.futures from standard library?

~~~
kingkilr
It's not really a concurrency framework, just some tooling. It does absolutely
nothing to provide evented-IO for example.

------
hymloth
Interesting! Seems like a hyper-framework, a one-fits-all solution for a
python backend. I would like to see any benchmarks comparing this to
tornado/twisted/nodejs and perhaps an async mongoDB client implementation.
Great work anyway!

~~~
gcb0
Thinking about new tech in term of performance is silly. If you need
performance NOW just stick with the known solution because odds are you also
need stability and a well tested platform.

~~~
xyproto
No, it's not. It's a good indicatior of how performant the framework is likely
to be in the future, in the context of ballparks.

For example, if this version already is as quick as comparable software
written in C, you know that chances are that it will be even faster in the
future and not slower. If it uses an hour to open a port and send a package,
that doesn't bode well for future development.

------
tlarkworthy
Will work on Google app engine?

------
drdaeman
Semiofftopic: Animated favicons are evil. Can't just leave the tab open to
take a look at a later time.

~~~
lsbardel
Fair enough, I've replaced it with a static icon.

[http://pythonhosted.org/pulsar/index.html](http://pythonhosted.org/pulsar/index.html)

